# Can I use this?



## nursewizzle (Nov 1, 2019)

Some guy on Craigslist was selling firewood. He said it was oak so I figured I could give it a shot. I mean, $30 for my car trunk full and if I can't use it for smoking I'm sure somebody could use it in a fire pit or something.

I'm concerned about the dirt on it. And I don't know anything about wood, how can I tell if it's oak? And how do you find local sources of wood acceptable to smoke with?


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 1, 2019)

I can't get a close up look at the grain to tell what it is. try lighting some up and see if you like the aroma.


----------



## kmmamm (Nov 1, 2019)

Looks like it could be oak.  A good picture of a couple pieces with bark still attached would help.  Looks like it came from a dead tree...some of the splits are kind of pithy you probably will want to save those for the fire pit. Even though the tree was dead and it is split, I suspect it may need some more drying too.  Don’t worry too much about the dirt.  It doesn’t look bad at all...just knock off the big chunks and don’t sweat the rest.


----------



## nursewizzle (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## kmmamm (Nov 1, 2019)

Sure looks like an oak.  If I had to guess it is red or maybe burr species.  A nice all purpose wood that burns hot with medium smoke profile.


----------

